# Looking for GTA stores to hit up during shopping trip!



## Gafi (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok so, as the title says, I am heading to the GTA for some shopping with the wife and I am looking to hit up some local pet stores for some Aquarium Plants. I am from North Bay and the selection here is terrible. I am looking for some suggestions on some good worthwhile stores to hit up in my travels...so far on my list I have the following:

1. Menagerie's
2. Big Als- Barrie location at the moment (any better ones?)

Any input would be awesome!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Aqua inspiration

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gafi (Sep 1, 2011)

J_T said:


> Aqua inspiration
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Ok here is my issue with them...they only have 3 plants listed on their website....do they carry a wide variety....would hate to drive there and they have nothing


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Not sure how many varieties they had, but if you are in TO, then you should hit the store up. Perhaps give them a call before you go.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

There's a member here Jimmyjam

Here's his thread has a lot of plants for sale

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21869


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

For plants, really I have only had good experiences with Menagerie.

However there was a place near Frank's Aquarium that specialized in planted tanks. I can't remember what it was called. Aquascapes or something.

W


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Check out the *GTA Aquarium Store Listings [A-K]* & *GTA Aquarium Store Listings [L-Z]*

Aqua Inspiration has great quality plants and lots of different mosses.

Menagerie is the only other shop IMO that comes close to AI with their plants. Sometimes they may even have a better selection, depending on when they receive their plant shipments. I would call ahead.

No other LFS in the GTA, again IMO, specializes in aquatic plants.

Their are a lot of members in this forum that have amazing plants available for great prices (from time to time). 
Just look in the *GTA Aquaria Plant Section*

I also have a few plants myself from time to time. These things keep growing! Check out my signature below for links to my plant threads.

Good Luck, Scott


----------



## Gafi (Sep 1, 2011)

thats great! Thanks for the help! I managed to check out Menagerie's last week when I was in Toronto, some amazing plant selections...I didn't really know what to do with myself there was so many choices haha Unfortuantly, I did not get a chance to head over to AI, although I wanted to, there was some massive issues on the 401 West, and didnt want to wait the 2 hrs to get to the store lol....will have to check it out in the future when I pass on through.


----------



## Gafi (Sep 1, 2011)

Scotmando said:


> Check out the *GTA Aquarium Store Listings [A-K]* & *GTA Aquarium Store Listings [L-Z]*
> 
> Aqua Inspiration has great quality plants and lots of different mosses.
> 
> ...


BTW, do you ship plants Scott?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Gafi said:


> BTW, do you ship plants Scott?


Just got back from a short holiday.

Sorry, I do not ship as of yet. I do offer P/U at Mississauga or Etobicoke if timing works out for both parties.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

But I'd ship for Scott, if you want ! This is what I meant about maybe being able to get stuff from other members who are not able or don't have the time to ship their own plants. And I can vouch for Scott's plants too.. I've seen them.. very nice indeed.


----------

